# 10-year Dessert Island Stash



## hsvtoolfool (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is a photo-collage of my pre-SCHIP _10-year Desert Island Stogie Stash_. Just some cigar pRon for my BOTL.

I haven't taken a precise inventory, so I guess that I have about 1,000 stogies total: about 40 full boxes and several hundred singles. Since I only smoke about 2 or 3 per week when the weather is nice, this stash should last me about 10 years...










The topmost desktop humi is my precious Opus collection. All bought with a 2-per-day limit over several years. The lower level is 4 deep while the upper tray is 3 deep. About 80 large Churchills, Double Coronas, and Torpedos in one humidor.

The second desktop humi holds my Padron Anni. Maduro singles (mostly '64 with a few '26), one 12 year-old Fuente Hemmingway in the top tray, plus a dozen Fuente Añejo No. 48s in the lower level.

The singles cooler (lower left) has 6 cedar trays full of misc sticks. There are about 50 smaller Opus vitolas in the top tray. Also a few boxes of Oliva G Maduros and one box of my beloved La Flor El Jockos tucked away there.

The 140 quart Igloo cooler (center right) holds the bulk of the collection; about 30 boxes I guess. I was too lazy to remove them all for a better photo. I'll post a centerfold later if anyone here really wants to see. I need to take a full inventory eventually, but I fear the boxes won't fit back if I take them all out.









The Vinotemp (bottom right) holds about 15 boxes at the moment. I plan to make some Spanish cedar shelves this Summer and re-organize. I'm sure I can get a 5 more boxes in there with a little Tetris action.


----------



## beaglepower (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow...just wow.... You've got an amazing stash of sticks.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

thats ridiculous


----------



## saigon68 (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh no that is so unfair. Really now. That is quite the collection. I _*loathe*_ you!
Just joshing ya. ;>) I'm salivating whilst I type (2 fingered btw). Best wishes & keep 'em coming.

Just a cautionary word: you may want to move them somewhere safe so that the skells (NY term) don't come in the night & tax 'em again!!!

May I make a suggestion? My garage has plenty of space. I'll just take the Opus off your hands & see to it that no else takes advantage of you. I know, I'm just that kind of guy.:thumb:


----------



## popNsmoke (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW!....i have been to B&Ms that have less!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great stash, enjoy!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice! :tu


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd constantly have a lit cigar in my mouth if I owned that stash.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome Collection! It would last me 5 years!


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

damn!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awesome


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks to me like you're going to have a lot of new friends! :lol: Nice collection! :tu


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Showoff!!! HAHAHA. Very nice stash. enjoy.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Holy Balls!!!


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

:jaw:WOW...that is a _friggin' amazing_ collection!!! Congrats...


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

You and I could hang.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow.

When are you coming to DC? :lol:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I guess WOW is about the only thing I could think to say!


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jan 16, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> When are you coming to DC? :lol:


Looks like pretty soon, but my main objective will involve Tar And Feathers rather than a relaxed smoke.

Thanks for all the props, Bros! I'll get around to dismantling the 140 quart for a photo soon.

But now it's time for a late afternoon Padron 3000.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Is envy one of the 7 deadly sins? If so, I don't have a very good future a head of me!

Nice stash, very nice...
Vinnie


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice stash, enjoy.


----------



## zucc (Feb 4, 2009)

holy cow i am jealous very nice collection


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

mg: Awesome Collection!


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Vinnie said:


> Is envy one of the 7 deadly sins? If so, I don't have a very good future a head of me!
> 
> Nice stash, very nice...
> Vinnie


neither does HSV - gluttony comes immediately to mind.

Nice stash my Man!!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Amazing. That would last me about 25 years at my rate.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

hsvtoolfool said:


> ............ I guess that I have about 1,000 stogies total: about 40 full boxes and several hundred singles.


I am happy for you Bro! Great Job!

Plus, you have saved _my_ bacon! Now when my wife sees my preschip madness buys and is having a shit carrige, all I have to do is show her yours!

Bahahahahahahahahahhahhahhhahahahahahahahahaha!:lie::shocked::behindsofa::mullet::gossip::laugh::whoo::bowl::faint2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, bachelors serve that purpose: "See honey, I'm quite reasonable compared to _that_ guy."


----------



## eboniknight (Dec 3, 2008)

Damn!! Well in the event of a nuclear disaster I would say you are all set. Nice stash. And the say gold is at the end of the rainbow.....I'm starting to wonder. :biggrin1:


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

damn dude, send some of that stuff MY way :shocked:


----------

